# 300 acre lease in Laurens County



## mossyhorn (Jul 28, 2011)

I ended up with two leases. So I am gonna let one go this place has deer and turkey with plenty of white and red oaks on property. $10 an acre. Pm me if interested. Ted


----------



## Buckstop (Jul 29, 2011)

Interested in the lease, would like some info. (321) 794-1224, Mike


----------



## sureshot14 (Aug 25, 2011)

interested.... let me know about the land please


----------



## parahunter (Aug 29, 2011)

*Interested*

Have you found someone to take the lease?  If not, where is it located?  I live in Laurens County and woud be very intersted.  I can be reached at 478-697-0434.  Thanks,


----------



## nick220 (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you still have the lease? If not, Do you know if you have any hogs on the property?


----------



## deepsouthpride (Sep 10, 2011)

do you still have this lease avaliable if so we are very interested please cal me 478 595 9790


----------

